# Pair of male guinea pigs. 1 year old. Cambridge area.



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Please meet Dougie and Enzo!
These 2 boys were only brought in 3 days ago but they have been vet checked, are 100% fit and healthy, are eating well, are soooo friendly and snuggly that there is no reason they cant go to a new home already.

These 2 piggies will be a dream for their new owners.

The only 1 thing I can think of that is a down-side is.....they are attention seekers! Especially little Dougie who will stand on the tallest things in his cage when people are near him so he can try and catch their attention.
They also bang their veggie bowl on the cage bars when they want their noms!

They were handed in because the family got bored of them 

They are both 1 year old and unneutered. Must go as a pair.

Piccies
Dougie









Enzo, this little guy has a full body mohawk, check out his hair!!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I wish we could - they are gorgeous! Can't understand how the previous owners could have "got bored" of them, especially after only a year :-( Clearly some people have no idea of the commitment involved in having a pet. :angry:


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

These boys have had absolutely no interest at all 
It's a real shame because they are so sweet and deserve a forever home.


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would snatch these off you if I lived closer  They are gorgeous x


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Nat88 said:


> I would snatch these off you if I lived closer  They are gorgeous x


Where abouts are you Nat?
I do travel a little bit and sometimes transport can be arranged


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

In Yorkshire. I don't drive so would have to rely on trains, but it's a bit far


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Depends where in Yorkshire but I am travelling up this weekend. If you could meet nearby then I might be abe to help.


----------

